

Brain System Behind General Intelligence Discovered - tokenadult
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/02/100222161843.htm

======
tokenadult
Comment for disagreement: the headline surely goes too far in describing what
was discovered. This study will need a lot of replication

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

and further refinement. The press release didn't even identify the brands of
IQ tests given to the patients, which seems to be a large omission. I'll keep
an eye out for the PNAS paper about this.

After edit: anyone who can get through the paywall to PNAS early edition can
see the article now. Citation is

Distributed neural system for general intelligence revealed by lesion mapping

1\. J. Gläschera,b,1, 2. D. Rudraufc,d, 3. R. Colome, 4. L. K. Paula, 5. D.
Tranelc, 6. H. Damasiof, and 7. R. Adolphsa,g

Edited by Edward E. Smith, Columbia University, New York, NY, and approved
January 25, 2010 (received for review September 10, 2009)

Published online before print February 22, 2010, doi: 10.1073/pnas.0910397107

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/02/05/0910397107.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/02/05/0910397107.full.pdf+html)

